# how much vaccine cost ?



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Getting your dog vaccinated? How much does it cost? For those you live in the US..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I took my little guy Monday for his last set and with the full series - Lepto. With the worm check and worming along with his physical healthy pup check up it was $25.00. I am waiting until he is 6 months to get his Rabies so that was not included.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

ooh America seems alot cheaper than in the uk!
I took glitter for her jabs today and it cost £41 which i guess is around $90???


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> I took my little guy Monday for his last set and with the full series - Lepto. With the worm check and worming along with his physical healthy pup check up it was $25.00. I am waiting until he is 6 months to get his Rabies so that was not included.


So the shot alone was 25 or that includes check up ? I am just wondeirng about the vaccine alone how much is it usually. the reciept should tell you how much each cost.. 

LULU


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry, I don't meant to be so straight forward about the reciept. I didn't mean it to sound that way, I meant it would help if by any chance the reciept say how much the vaccine alone was.. 

Thanks


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I have all my receipts :lol:
Vx Dhlp/P/C series $29.50
Vx Bordetella $12.50 
Deworm St-T Small $10.00
Vx rabies $15.50


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you Alisha.. Whoa some more money than others.. Some are not that bad.. 

As for the baby shots how much are they usually?? Or are those some of which you mention on your reciept??


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes Fen got all of them except the rabies his first visit. Yes it's pricey especially with 5 dogs :lol:


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Whoa, yea it would be alot for 5 dogs.. Well, thanks.. I am just new at all this and I still don't got a dog. But still trying to learn all this before I get my own! Still looking!! I am interested in the one yorkie/chi dog from Ohio in the rescue section. I think it would be impossible  to make it happen..

LULU


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hiiii is there not a charity vets in america?

here in the uk the PDSA do the full vaccination course for £25 ($50)

but when we got max vaccinated it cost over £100 ($200) :lol:

so it varies really, but good luck!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> hiiii is there not a charity vets in america?
> 
> here in the uk the PDSA do the full vaccination course for £25 ($50)


I have no idea, good question though, I would like to know too. I hope someone makes a comment on this.. Thanks


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i had a vet in nj that had a rabies vaccine clinic once a year when dog licenses were due. you could go to the town pool and get their vaccine at a discount because you weren't at his office. but clinics for other shots i have no idea.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have seen rabies clinics and spay neuter clinics here but never for the vaccines themselves?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I used to take my dogs to Petco they have low cost vaccines ocasionally. Poco had reactions so they wouldn't give them to him any longer.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

I take my dogs to a vaccine clinic. if you type in low cost vaccine clinic and your state in any search engine you should find some. kujos booster was 8 and 3 yr rabies is also 8 where i go. our puppy got the full work up - well check, 7 in 1 booster, and rabies for 25 bucks. when it comes time to spay/neuter also look for a low cost spay/neuter clinic- sometimes your local shelter can help you find these things also. dogs are not cheap by any means it's good you are checking into this first. i'm always looking to save money, with 2 kids, 2 dogs possibly adding another dog to our family and i stay home with the kids i pinch pennies like crazy! good luck


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I advice calling every vet you can trust. I remember Sara's puppy shots!

One vet wanted $110 fot the first shots in the series
One Vet wanted $89 for the first shots in the series
and her current vet charged $36 dollars at each visit. No matter howmany shots she needed.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Cocochihuahua, I had Krystal's vaccs done this morning and it was £52!Don't we get a raw deal over here, with the prices the Vets charge???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hijacking this thread a minute ........and I am going to ask about the vaccine clinics and if they are knowlegeable in what shots can and cannot be given to certain breeds? My vet told me that the shot that contained Lepto is dangerous for Chihuahuas and some other breeds do not tolerate it either. So ofcourse with him I get the series that does not have the Lepto vaccine in it. I know that there is something that is dangerous for Shelties but I am thinking that it is a certain Heartworm pill that they have to take. 

I guess my question is with some breeds being sensitive to different things, I was wondering how/if these clinics take steps to accomadate each breed? With it offering the public cheaper vaccines I was wondering if they purchased a cheaper vaccine and this is how they are able to do so? Like I said above I didnt even realize they had these clinics so Just Curious


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

WHOA!!!

you all have great prices! LOL the vet i work at and go to is as follows

$30~ DPC
$20~ Rabies
$25~ Lyme
$29~ Lepto
$35~ Fecal
$49~ visit
then he charges for bio waste fee $1.00

he has packages for puppies depending on what series your in from $99-$150

but just to stand up for my dr. , IMO he's too nice with billing on an avg day he lets 3 outta 10 people go with the prices of shots. i don't know how he stays open. he also does payment plans for pet owners he's super nice.

also Yoshimom~ some areas like mine has had an out break of Lepto cases so the lepto is needed in my area, so i see alot of chihuahuas that get lepto but if the dr. thinks that your chi is too small he waits till the size comes up.

the had one chi that was about 3lbs and he gave him a little bit every other week till the vacc was finished.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We have also had the outbreak of Lepto in our area as well. But Lepto virus usually lives in water areas as such as ponds, creeks, etc.... My Chihuahuas are mostly indoor and when they are outside they are supervised if nothing else due to predators (hawks, Owls, Fox, snakes...). We are not waiting on my little guy to get heavier, Yoshi has never had the shot. I already have issues with vaccinations and I personally just do puppy vaccines, then a yearly booster and then I do every 3 yrs instead of yearly. My larger dogs that are outside a good bit and have more of a chance to get out and hit the pond next door or the creek in our woods have the Lepto vaccine included but my vet feels that he has seen to many bad reactions in Chihuahuas due to this vaccine:-( It is all a matter of choice and what you feel you are more concerned with, I know that my guys are not in danger so I fear the shot more than the actual danger of the virus


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

the clinic i go to the lady that runs it is really great. i just tell them that he needs no lepto (had a bad reaction once) and to give his shots in the leg instead of the neck. they accomidate every time .


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

lebecron said:


> Cocochihuahua, I had Krystal's vaccs done this morning and it was £52!Don't we get a raw deal over here, with the prices the Vets charge???


Gosh really! Wonder why they charged you over 310 more for the same vaccination???
How was Krystal??? Was she ok with it???  
x x x
x x
x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont know about US but i imagine the price is very variable dependant on where u live, like here in the UK - where i get Twig done its £120 ($240) for the puppy vaccination course and £60 ($120) for the booster - but i have seen a low cost vets advertised locally that do vaccinations for £19 ($38)


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

here in belfast i got charged £55 for my newest chi ravens visit her check up and her puppy vaccines
then was charged an additional £43 for her wormer and because she had mange(from the breeders house its awful i am so upset) and had to be sprayed and given a shampoo to wash all my babies once a week for 4 weeks we had to pay £93 in total


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmm, I've heard that ALL dogs carry (the mites?) for demodic (sp?) mange, but it's not a problem unless their immune system gets weak. And that there is something wrong with the breeder's line if her pups get mange. She's breeding defective dogs. But, my knowledge is weak.

Boop recently had her 1 or so year boosters:
DHPP Booster, 3 yrs $15.70
Rabies, 3 yrs $17.40
Bordatella Intranasal $17.40

Each was a separate visit, so that might have affected the prices. It's from a 3 or 4 vet clinic in a Seattle suburb.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

hmm the prices you mention aren't that bad


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Kearney, Nebraska prices

at vet approx $30
many of the vets do walk-in clinics at feed stores, etc on Saturdays, usually once per month, shots there are $12

At the vets you get weight checked, and the vet usually listens to their heart and breathing, etc., so they get a bonus check-up

bad side, the vet usually tries to sell you extra's heartworm meds, wormers, blood workup, Science Diet food, which I hate

at the walk-ins you usually don't get much else except the shot

I usually take them for their first shot at the vets, get the extra checkup and feel better if they have a reaction since it is their first shot that I am at a vets. Then I do give them their others myself. Which usually costs me about $4 per shot.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

So what do you do when they try to make you buy extra heartworm meds, wormers, blood workup, science diet food.. When you don't really need it!?

I want to know so as not to sound rude..


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Just say thanks but no thanks like you would anything else. If they pressure you find a new vet


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

This may not be completely relavant to the topic, but with all this talk about vaccines I just wanted to mention that I remember reading somewhere to avoid anything that comes from Fort Dodge. Their products seem to have a higher rate of bad reactions. And I agree with Yoshismom about the Lepto vaccine, Beau has never had it either. And I'm thinking about not even giving the Bordatella the next time, as I'm not convinced it does much good.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

If there is a major pet supply store in your area, they may offer vaccine clinics. Here are the prices for one where Lucy got her vaccines.
http://centinelafeed.com/vetclinic.cfm

Around here, it seems they don't give Lepto at all. Good luck finding your pup


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

I explain to them why I will not feed Science Diet, you would be surprised sometimes how little vets know about nutrition

The heartworm meds I explain that I give Ivermectin oral, so that they get a more accurate dose, instead of overdosing them with the chewables just for convenince

The wormings, I have them do a fecal each year and test first. Then only give if needed.

Once my vet knows how knowledgable I am about what I am doing. They stop pushing stuff.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

my vet told me pedigree was a great food :roll: what a dumbbutt.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Sorry. I'm going off topic here, too. I have a question for Kiffany or anyone else who might know: Are heart worm pills necessary for "mostly" indoor dogs? I give may chis their heartworm pills monthly but occasionally forget, probably 3 times out of the year. My Vet requires blood work yearly because I have missed a few doses. What do you think about this? 
Don't know if it's relevant, but I live in the northeast,USA, sort of a cool climate and take precautions to avoid an environment for mosquitos to breed around my property.


----------



## Boating Tia (Sep 15, 2006)

Guess I have the most expensive vet in US. My last visit for check up and 3yr. rabies and boosters was 150,00. I did choose not to give her the rest of bordella shots. She is only our sons dogs and will never stay in a kennel. Different vet said under these circumstances she didn't need them.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I recall the check up was a good deal more, too. The prices I gave were the break out just for the shots.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Yikes. I thought my vet was expensive, but reading some of the other UK vet prices, I guess not!

Baby's first shot was done by her breeder, her second shot cost me about £34 I think. Her worming tablets cost £1.13 each xD Her flea medication is about £7 for one dose! 

A checkup is about £15, her spay cost £160, her microchipping cost £22


----------

